# Enfant qui ne veut pas prêter les jouets



## seveloulounenette (19 Septembre 2022)

bonjour


j ai un petit garçon de 21mois que j ai en garde depuis mars 2021 et il me prête aucun jouet , et fait des crises des qu'on lui dis de prêter un jouet ou de ranger et ne parle pas non plus.

Car  des que je pose mon autre petit de 10 mois au sol pour jouer , il lui enlever systématiquement tous les jouets que se sois un gros tracteur , des voitures en plastique dur , un téléphone ou le pousse pousse pour aider a marché.

j ai beau lui expliquer que ceux sont les jouets de tous le monde cela ne change rien.

avez vous des conseils ou des idées car c'est la premières fois que sa m arrive .

j en ai déjà parle au parents et ils pensent qu'il es jaloux des petits car quand il es tout seul pas de soucis.

bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour lui reprendre des mains encore et encore surtout quand il les prend des mains des autres !!! et lui expliquer même si ce n'est pas évident ...


----------



## sabine111 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu ce cas moi aussi.
J'ai dit au petit "chipeur" d'attendre que l'autre ai  finit de jouer ou alors de proposer à son copain un autre jouet. et bien il a vite compris et à chaque fois il disait à son copain : "tiens" et l'autre gentiment posait le jouet et prenait ce qu'on lui tendait, et tout le monde était content.


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

C'est la 1ere fois que ça t'arrive???
Quelle chance!

1) Ne jamais lui prendre un jouet de force des mains à lui, ce bonhomme de 21 mois
2) Systématiquement lui demander s'il peut nous preter à nous ce jouet là en tendant la main et attendre qu'il le fasse... puis dès qu'il le fait le remercier chaleureusement et le lui rendre rapidement en lui disant "tien je te le prête aussi", ainsi il peut observer qu'il ne perd pas définitivement l'objet preté, qu'il revient vers lui ensuite
3) Demander à l'enfant de preter le jouet QUAND il aura fini de jouer avec... souvent ça ne prends pas plus de quelques secondes ou minutes pour qu'il le fasse de lui même
4) rassurer l'autre enfant en lui disant: "rassure toi, dès qu'il aura fini il va te le preter"
5) faire un jeu de role avec le bébé "oh mais comme c'est agréable Choupinou tu prete ce jouet au copain? Super, merci beaucoup..." le plus grand lui aussi voudra faire ce chouette jeu et être agréable.

Expliquer tout ça aux Parents pour qu'ils fassent de même à la maison que ce soit eux avec cet enfant mais aussi entre frère et soeur. Souvent quand on a le dos tourné les plus grands "oublient" d'être sympa, voudraient faire du cadet un poupon à qui on donne et on reprend. Ou bien les Parents, eux mêmes ne se rendent pas comptes, pour gagner du temps, prennent des mains de l'enfant ce qu'il ne doit pas toucher... du coup il fait pareil!

Tout ce que je dis là est à appliquer dès le plus jeune âge, dès que bébé sait se saisir d'un objet et le reposer volontairement. On lui témoigne du respect, il apprendra à faire de même. Surtout le très jeune enfant à l'angoisse de cet objet est ce que je pourrais encore l'avoir si je m'en defait?


----------



## seveloulounenette (19 Septembre 2022)

je viens dans reparler au papa il na rien dis a part si il avait bien manger et dormi.
et qu'il fallait qu'il prête les jouets.

voila


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Hum, c'est bien qu'il dise qu'il doit preter les jouets mais en fait ce n'est pas ça le plus important. 
Ce qui aidera son enfant c'est de faire attention eux aussi chez eux tout comme toi chez toi à la façon de l'aborder au quotidien.
Il n'a que 21 mois, que son Père lui demande d'avoir telle ou telle attitude plusieurs heures après les faits n'a pas beaucoup de sens, ne fait pas écho.
C'est tout une attitude où on montre l'exemple nous même adulte envers l'enfant qui va lui permettre petit à petit de faire la même chose.
J'ai été surprise la 1ere fois que j'en ai entendu parlé mais j'ai surtout été surprise de constater les effets bénéfiques sur l'ambiance à la maison. Ca marche vraiment mais ce n'est pas une baguette magique, il faut du temps.


----------



## seveloulounenette (19 Septembre 2022)

MERCI GRISELDA DE TES CONSEILS


----------



## Petuche (20 Septembre 2022)

J'ai souvent rencontré ce problème moi aussi... quand je vois qu'un petit ne veut pas prêter, je joue avec lui et je prends un jouet ou autre et je lui dis ''tiens je te le prete, toi tu me prête ce que tu as pour jouer?''  Et cela plusieurs jours de suite. Ensuite c'est l'enfant qui vient et me donne ses jouets. Et on fait la même chose avec mes autres petits accueillis,  tous ensemble. C'est le jeu du prêter. C'est nous qui apprenons à prêter aux enfants. C'est encore plus délicat losqu'un enfant n'a ni frère ni soeur. Il pense que tout est à lui. A nous de lui faire comprendre que chez ''son assmat'' rien n'est aux enfants... ''tata'' ou ''nounou'' prête les jouets donc c'est pour tout le monde.


----------



## Titine15 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bjr
Eh bien moi un papa rigole quand je lui dis que sa petite tire les cheveux des copains...
Je crois que je vais arrêter le lui dire car il me gerce avec cette réaction digne d'unefan
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Titine15 (20 Septembre 2022)

Zut parti trop vite mon post
Digne d'un enfant, au final à quoi bon dire aux parents si ils réagissent comme ce papa
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Capri95 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
C'est celui de 21 mois qui est venu en premier chez vous ? il est normal qu'il rechine à prêter les jouets de chez sa tatie, même si il n'est plus en âge de jouer avec certains. Il se rend aussi compte qu'il va falloir faire avec un autre copain et qu'il va devoir partager les jouets et sa tatie !
Dans ces moments comme cela proposer lui un autre jouet qui soit plus de son âge et qui l'intéresse, expliquez bien, qu'il devient grand pour ce genre de jouet. C'est plus sympas de jouer avec des jouets adapter à sa motricité fine.


----------

